# Hemiarthroplasty revision



## AR2728 (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm so lost.....I've read and reread the op report and searched and searched, but can't decide exactly what code is appropriate.

Partial op note...
At flexion of 90 degrees internal rotation the pt was dislocating.  The patient had a large hematoma and seroma present, this was drained.  There was no impingement of the neck and femoral stem was anteverted approx 20 degre and was not loose.  Patient had torn through the posterior capsule and posterior tissues.  At this point the head and neck were removed.  The hip was trilated up to 10.5 mm neck wit hsize 44 mm outer diameter shell.  The prosthesis was placed with fiber wire the capsule was repaired.  IT band was closed with suture, subcutaneous tissue was closed, stapled used to close skin........

Help please!!


----------



## OCD_coder (Mar 25, 2012)

The MD removed the "neck and femoral stem" = femur
If the MD had removed the acetabular cup then you would use the other CPT code for the acetabular component.

27138 Revision of total hip arthroplasty; femoral component only, with or without allograft


----------



## AR2728 (Mar 26, 2012)

Thank you very MUCH!


----------

